# Minimum character requirements



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there any way to remove that or at least lower it to one?


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry Jeekins, I know its irritating but we have found it necessary to do that to stop the "flamers". Its way too easy to hit the boards and only type in one character than it is to type in 10. 

And for what its worth, I run afoul of it regularly too. Drives me a bit batty, but I do see why it is necessary as I've been on "clean up" detail for a while now. Just hit the space bar a bunch and then drop in a period, works just fine.


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Just hit the space bar a bunch and then drop in a period, works just fine.


That is exactly what I do as well. Great minds thik alike


----------



## Ken (Mar 23, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Great minds thik alike


 
But sometimes have trouble spelling.   (running away quickly......)


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> But sometimes have trouble spelling.   (running away quickly......)


LOL I am blaming that on my new keyboard. Yeah it is all the keyboards fault!!!


----------



## Caine (Mar 23, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> LOL I am blaming that on my new keyboard. Yeah it is all the keyboards fault!!!


 
I know the feeling. I always seem to get a dyslexic keyboard myself.


----------



## Ken (Mar 25, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I know the feeling. I always seem to get a dyslexic keyboard myself.


 
Dyslexics Untie!


----------

